# A recent example of how I text my wife



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Here's my exchange with my wife from Monday:
10:29 Her: I have old bag aerobics tonight btw  (she's been in an aerobics class where she's the youngest by a generation)
10:30 Me: Were you saying this is the last one
10:30 Her: Yea
10:31 Me: Poor you with no exercise next week.
10:39 Her: If you can, I am out of <something>

Note here, I sent my response at 10:31 and while I had somewhere for the conversation to go, I did not make myself appear needy by asking her why she stopped responding. I waited for her next response at 10:39. And I'm not saying what she wanted me to pick up at the store. It wasn't sexual. It's relevant to later conversation though, so let's say it's a product women need.

10:44 Me: Does this have anything to do with the naked aerobics i was going to offer you next week? Of course I can, I don't even remember the last time you had to buy that on your own 

See what I did there... I had to think about it a few minutes, but I picked up the conversation where I was meaning to take it before. I still responded to her question, and I did it all playfully.

11:03 Her: Yeah true 
11:05 Me: What can I say, you have a nice &@%!! I want to take care of it 

(I was driving, and the text to speech translator on the phone actually put in those symbols for the word I said - I thought it was funny)

11:08 Her: Naked aerobics like in natiional lampoons.. when theywere in France LOL
11:12 Me: You naughty dirty girl! Do you want me to pick you up for lunch and eat you out?

(I think this kind of sank in subconsciously because yesterday she really really had a craving for oral sex)

11:13 Her: No. gonna walk to McDonalds
11:15 Me: Want me to take you?

(Double entendre!)

11:17 Her: I need the exercise...u would have to be in work clothes too.

(See, her real meaning was she wants the exercise from walking to McDonalds, and if I joined her I'd have to wear clothes like I was at my job. She knew I was in shorts and t-shirt, and she works with her mom and we haven't told her mom I'm out of work.)

This one was full of potential double meaning in the context of the previous conversation. I knew what she was saying consciously, but I think her inner **** managed to slip it out in a way that was open to interpretation. I ran with it.

11:21 Me: Well I'll give you a workout but I didn't know you were into dressing up  I'll just eat my sandwich and save youfor later.

See, my vehicle is a full size truck and the gas is low, and moneys a little tight so I wasn't that set on driving to meet her for lunch.

11:29 Her: Oh.. ok.. U could come if u wanted

Holy libido driven subtext!!! I felt like if she was innocently and unintentionally using double meanings before, now she was flagrantly signalling back. At this point, I'd be an idiot not to take the invitation from her and join her for lunch. Even though she had no idea her subconscious was sending me these hidden signals, if I didn't join her for lunch her subconscious would have perceived me as rejecting her signals.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Um. You read too much into things...no? I guess since you were actually texting, it made sense to you...


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

I should copy/paste a sexting convo between DH and me and show you how it's really done.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

As You Wish said:


> I should copy/paste a sexting convo between DH and me and show you how it's really done.


Hehe I could easily do that too....


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Um. You read too much into things...no? I guess since you were actually texting, it made sense to you...


That and I have no clue how much detail to provide because I know I can provide too much and loose the interest of my audience, or I can provide not enough and fail to make my point.

The point is that there's a lot of very indirect things going on. If I'm making an assumption about the sexuallity of her response, I'm accomplishing something. There are a couple of possibilities, and they're all good. If she's as sexual as I pretend she is, then I'm giving her a feeling of being comfortable with that sexuality. If she isn't, then I'm making her laugh thus making her comfortable with me and more open to my suggestions. 

I'm also avoiding doing some things that are bad. I am not being direct about sexual plans I have, if I did that and she was not in the mood then I would be creating a fear response and c-blocking myself.

I'd be all for getting examples from others. I'm new to this, we've been married 10 years and my wife before this used texting to chat with her sisters and that was it. So we've never really gotten into texting the way it's done now on the dating scene or whatever... From what I've been doing, it's worked well for me to build sexual tension, so I'm happy but I'd always be glad to have an opportunity to do better.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

TO me, the text sounds like you read too much into it and she is annoyed. That's what *I* got out of your texting.

Innuendos and all of that garbage? What? I saw a woman trying to avoid that type of talk....and she really wanted McDonald's.

Hubs and I text dirty...and it's dirrrrrty and silly. 

No offense, but your texting isn't innuendos...YOU think it is...well, maybe it is, i don't know your wife and all.

But get silly and dirty! I just texted Hubs a dirty text...our convo went like this:

Me: My jayjay is wet.
Him: Oh yea? rofl: He always says that and it cracks me up)
Me: yea, just got out of the shower.
Him: Want me to blow it dry?
Me: When you get home from work 
Him: What else are you doing?
Me: Trying to relax my hard nipples.
Him: .......
Me: LOL!
Him: Damnit. Now I can't stand up for a minute. 

:rofl: that's just being silly.

Try something dirty with your wife. She's YOUR wife, after all.

But don't read too much into things. I'm sorry she's not sexually responsive.  That sucks.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

It's period week, which has been off limits for years. I mean we used to do it when we were first dating, but until yesterday no.

Yesterday we did it 3 times.

You've got to remember, 5 weeks ago my wife was ready to move out and there was no sex at all. I was at that time asking all wrong, I was asking in a manner that made her uncomfortable - like it was all about sex and I didn't care about anything else. 

Here's the last few we just exchanged.

Me: You could always come home early if you're too bored at work. That is... if you want to come.

Her: I wish I could... mom would be mad (remember, she works for her mom)
Me: It canwait ifyoucan, you can still come after the kids go to bed, I know you can't wait and it will be my pleasure to service you.
Her: I know..my phone islow on battery btw

I'm easing her back into being comfortable with our sexuality. 

But thanks for the examples of what you're texting, I would certainly like to provide my wife with a comfort level that she can do that. Honestly, do you think she'd be comfortable if I showed her your response and said "Why can't you text me like that?" I suspect that wouldn't work. Besides, building to that point is a journey, and the journey is where the fun is.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

recent text exchange

me: I'm horny
her: me too, let's go upstairs and get busy


please note that she was sitting next to me at the time


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Will, I have to say... I was close to leaving my husband (or kicking him out)... and the texts we exchanged after reconnecting were FAR more sexually charged than those you have posted... and before that, we weren't sending sexts to each other AT ALL. No innuendo, nothing.

Now, I will get the occasional conversation:
H: Cum here.
Me: Kids are awake! 
H: So? You will just have to be quiet.
Me:.... you know me better than that. 

All ending with me going into the bedroom with him LOL

Honestly, you could show her these posts, and say you hope to be able to have this much openness with her, in time. That way, she knows you would like it... but she has no time constraint.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Well that's not so different from my point. It is a matter of presentation. If I showed her these posts and said "Why can't you be like that" it's a turnoff, if it's framed as something I'd like absent pressure, then it's much more comfortable.

I've been able to converse with her that I'd like to get us back to a state where we have sex almost every day. She said maybe, and I've heard enough of her maybes to know that what she meant is that she's been put off by the way I used to be, but she's warming up to me and if I keep it up, then yes. 

That comes from body language and tone - the stuff I maybe didn't really notice before.

Like I said, I can see it improving before my eyes. I'm happy with that, and I think it's improving at a rate that is better than I expected. I didn't expect to get any until her next peak in the cycle.

Heck. I planned my upcoming vascectomy around her schedule.. Now I feel like I'm going to have to miss out during my recovery time. I guess that's a good problem to have though.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think your wife is that into it, sorry.

She doesn't sound flirty...just like she's getting back to you so she doesn't seem rude.

That's just my impression. You should just stop. She did say her battery was low. 

These are NOT sexual texts. They are kinda like the texts I have with friends.

Her reply about lunch "Oh...ok.... you can come if you wanted to" is just her being nice. No double meaning. She doesn't really want you to join her, but she doesn't want to see rude.

I tell you this so you don't ruin any chance at reconciliation. These texts are ok if you just see them for what they are, but please don't read into them.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Okay, guys...WillK knows his wife and his situation, and we don't. He feels pretty good about this, so let's stop tearing him down.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Or maybe I'm wrong and this is 'sexy' for y'all.

:lol: Mah bad. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

We do not text, but sometimes we send sexy emails. 

Recent message from my husband: "I gave you a grope on those sexy boobs while you were sleeping. You didn't move, but that's okay because you'll be moving with me tonight in bed."

Today made a dirty phone call and whispered all sorts of dirty things in my husband's ear. I could hear the excitement in his voice. "Keep it wet for me...you wait till I get home Mrs!"


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Be flirty and use the word CUM instead of come at least. 

I agree- wife isn't really sounding into this (my cellphone battery is low?!)- I think WillK just needs to be a bit more overt that HE is being flirty and then she will either respond or not- or he can just tell her he'd like to be flirty with her during the day.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I do think that the OP just MIGHT be reading a LIL to much into the text messages. If not.. good for you.. but ... I do agree with .. perhaps making your intentions a bit more clear by using... cum instead of come for one. This.....

Me: My jayjay is wet.
Him: Oh yea? ( He always says that and it cracks me up)
Me: yea, just got out of the shower.
Him: Want me to blow it dry?
Me: When you get home from work
Him: What else are you doing?
Me: Trying to relax my hard nipples.
Him: .......
Me: LOL!
Him: Damnit. Now I can't stand up for a minute. 


Something obvious like this might be a good idea as well. You could still use innuendos .... but perhaps if you made them a bit more obvious... and not so subtle.. there will be less room for confusion.. same with your wife... She could have very well just been wanting to walk to mcdonalds. The way she texted it.. may not be very clear. It could cause communication issues later on. Just something to think about.


----------



## Sporto (Jun 18, 2012)

Dude!! you are delusional. Rotfl!!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Um. You read too much into things...no? I guess since you were actually texting, it made sense to you...


Yep!!! That's my take too..............


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse..but I too think you're reading too much into her texts. She could be more flirtatious because I'm not getting a flirty vibe from her at all. 

A sextext from hubby is very clear. There's really no reading into it. It's the kind of text that I wouldn't want a teacher or elderly relative to see.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Or your kids!  :rofl:


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Gaia said:


> ISomething obvious like this might be a good idea as well.


You do know I don't have a jayjay, right? I don't usually think my nipples get hard either. 



lamaga said:


> Okay, guys...WillK knows his wife and his situation, and we don't. He feels pretty good about this, so let's stop tearing him down.


Thanks. I do feel pretty good about it, but it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks to me. I don't really think of us as still reconciling, but sexually we're at a point which is kind of like a combination of being like we've only been dating a month and not being fully comfortable together, yet we know eachother's bodies well enough to do things.

Really, I made this for another guy in the general forum whose situation sounds like where we were a month ago... In his thread, he just expressed appreciation for her waxing - and she responded with a retort that she doesn't do it for him. I relate to the situation, the wife's been badgered about sex in a manner that made her uncomfortable. It's imperative to build trust through comfort.


If we were in a position where we could be as explicit as suggested, I'm not sure why we'd be texting instead of doing it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol that was an EXAMPLE use... not me saying text EXACTLY what SHE did... lmao!!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

WillK said:


> If we were in a position where we could be as explicit as suggested, I'm not sure why we'd be texting instead of doing it.


Well you could be working when doing these texts... can't exactly have sex right then and there can you? lol Either way.. flirting via text is just all around fun.  So long as you two enjoy yourselves.. that's all that matters.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, flirt better.

That texting was :sleeping: unless your goal was just to get her to text you back. It just sounded like she was humoring you..not really into it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Well you could be working when doing these texts... can't exactly have sex right then and there can you? lol Either way.. flirting via text is just all around fun.  So long as you two enjoy yourselves.. that's all that matters.


Exactly! I have had these kinds of sexting conversations while I was sitting at my mom's house, "babysitting" the elderly lady who lives with them... while hubby was at home. It gets us both worked up... sometimes we have gone straight to the bedroom as soon as I walk thru the door. Sometimes, we have to wait for the kids to go to bed. Just depends how anxious he is.


----------



## Feelinglonely76 (May 9, 2012)

As you are on the subject on texting wife's, how about this one. I was out out of the country for a week so texted the wife: I can't sleep. Send me a dirty picture and I will be asleep in ten minutes. The response......last time I sent a picture of myself it did not work out so well for me. No sh-t that was the pic I found that she had sent to OM
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

She did seem annoyed. She has a few double meanings in her text but they didn't seem sexual. 

You asked if she wanted to ride together to McDonalds and she said she was going to walk because she needed the exercise. 

If my wife texted that to me I would have said, "In that case, make sure you get a diet milk shake. "

She seemed really indifferent.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Yea, flirt better.
> 
> That texting was :sleeping: unless your goal was just to get her to text you back. It just sounded like she was humoring you..not really into it.


This exactly!!!


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Gaia said:


> lol that was an EXAMPLE use... not me saying text EXACTLY what SHE did... lmao!!


So what you're saying is that you got the joke. 

Here's something more serious, but you'll probably think it's funny as well. When we were first dating, I'd have my wife over and if she needed to use the bathroom, she'd make me go to the far end of the house. Eventually she got comfortable enough with me that she could poop with me in the bathroom.

My wife is interesting. In the context of some recent MC discussion, she's probably done a hell of a good job of keeping me attracted to her by being so interesting. But I don't think she does it on purpose. She doesn't remember large parts of her teenage years due to a brain injury she had in a car accident, but I think she was a wild teen and she got a lot of guilt from her peers over the car accident - her best friend died. 

She was 13 and she was in a car with her boyfriend, who was 16, when he hit a telephone pole. The boyfriend had a sprained ankle. She had a broken leg requiring a stainless steel pin which she has to this day, and she had a concussion and couldn't see for a few days after the accident - but she was probably saved from worse injury by the automatic shoulder belt. Her best friend was unbelted.

So I think this may have been formative in that it perhaps resulted in a inversion to overtly flirtyness. She doesn't wear makeup, she doesn't show cleavage, she's not into skirts or heels. 

But she enjoys being pursued, and she's wild in bed. Personally, I know her so it kind of makes any little invitation from her says a lot.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

WillK said:


> So what you're saying is that you got the joke.


har har... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Gaia said:


> lol that was an EXAMPLE use... not me saying text EXACTLY what SHE did... lmao!!


So what you're saying is that you got the joke. 

Here's something more serious, but you'll probably think it's funny as well. When we were first dating, I'd have my wife over and if she needed to use the bathroom, she'd make me go to the far end of the house. Eventually she got comfortable enough with me that she could poop with me in the bathroom.

My wife is interesting. In the context of some recent MC discussion, she's probably done a hell of a good job of keeping me attracted to her by being so interesting. But I don't think she does it on purpose. She doesn't remember large parts of her teenage years due to a brain injury she had in a car accident, but I think she was a wild teen and she got a lot of guilt from her peers over the car accident - her best friend died. 

She was 13 and she was in a car with her boyfriend, who was 16, when he hit a telephone pole. The boyfriend had a sprained ankle. She had a broken leg requiring a stainless steel pin which she has to this day, and she had a concussion and couldn't see for a few days after the accident - but she was probably saved from worse injury by the automatic shoulder belt. Her best friend was unbelted.

So I think this may have been formative in that it perhaps resulted in a inversion to overtly flirtyness. She doesn't wear makeup, she doesn't show cleavage, she's not into skirts or heels. 

But she enjoys being pursued, and she's wild in bed. Personally, I know her so it kind of makes any little invitation from her says a lot.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't understand how a car accident and flirtyness have any correlation with each other at all. Maybe an aversion to car rides I guess....

You have a very interesting way of reading into things. However interesting your thought process is, I think your way off about your wife's texting as well as the car accident. JMO though


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Oh sorry, I left out a HUGE step in that. (I forgot because originally I had this typed up on one laptop but had to retype it on another because the first laptop overheated and shut down before I hit the post button) She got a LOT of guilt from classmates at school, it really made her withdraw. It's not hard to understand how this worked, remember 13 year old girl with 16 year old boy. She was rebelling. Then she gets blamed by her peers for the death of her best friend. At a time in her life when her hormones were raging and her sexuality was being formed, she was experiencing an extraordinary assault on her ego.

And yes, she also did not have a driver's license when I met her. She was 21 at the time.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> I don't understand how a car accident and flirtyness have any correlation with each other at all. Maybe an aversion to car rides I guess....
> 
> You have a very interesting way of reading into things. However interesting your thought process is, I think your way off about your wife's texting as well as the car accident. JMO though



I actually read something different in that. He said she had a brain injury. That actually made me think there MIGHT have been something affected there. But then when he clarified the ridicule she got regarding the best friend's death... I don't understand how they would even remotely think it could be her fault!

On a side note... I had a trigger from a car accident I had been in at age 24. I had a fractured, dislocated hip. I have a metal plate/chain in there because a piece actually broke off. I hadn't been wearing my seat belt and I was thrown within the van. The weird thing about it... if my then-fiance's (now husband) seat belt hadn't released on it's own, I would have been thrown on him... and the force of that would have likely killed him.

Sorry, about that... not your fault for the trigger.

Let's get back to talking about sexting our spouses!!


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Did she ever see a therapist or a counselor to help her sort out her feelings any time on her life after the accident? I know a few people of varying ages who are still affected by how they were treated in HS. Nothing as dramatic as your wife's incident but it did in some unfortunate way help shape how they are today.

I also can't imagine why they would blame her for it. Kids can be so cruel.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't believe how much discussion a few lines of texting has started. 

Interesting stuff.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Yeah she had a lot of counseling and group therapy and stuff, and I think she had things that did not get resolved. 

The brain injury is part of the picture, she attributes her anxiety to her brain injury. She also attributes her bad memory to the brain injury. 

As far as the why of kids blaming her, it's something she says she doesn't remember. I can only speculate. 


As far as the texting to spouses, I won't have much to add tomorrow, it's her work from home day. The weather is going to be hot again and I think our window air conditioners can't keep up with the temperatures we've been getting. She's going to have to work topless again I think. (wink wink, nudge nudge)


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Flirtiness is very important in a relationship, and I think it's up to the man to take the lead on that. I will flirt back outrageously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Flirtiness is very important in a relationship, and I think it's up to the man to take the lead on that. I will flirt back outrageously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why is it up to the man to take the lead? Don't you think men get tired of being in charge of EVERYTHING?

My man loves it when I flirt with him. I actually have never known a man who didn't love it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Why is it up to the man to take the lead? Don't you think men get tired of being in charge of EVERYTHING?
> 
> My man loves it when I flirt with him. I actually have never known a man who didn't love it.


I know my husband hated taking the lead on everything. He actually likes when I initiate things... including flirting


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps she was "flirting" with the 16 year old and the distraction led to the accident? Not saying it was her fault. Not at all. A driver is responsible for his actions. But maybe that type of thinking is how she connects flirting with the accident in her mind.

On the surface, yes I'll admit that my first reaction to the posted texting example was that Will is reading too much into it....possibly with some wishful thinking. But thinking about it further, the thing is, this kind of thing has to be taken in the context of the relationship and personalities involved. My wife is much more direct, but that doesn't mean that all women are. On Monday my wife texted me: "tonight. bed early." so I guess I don't really need to read too much into it. Unless she just meant she was really tired.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 20, 2012)

My H never texts me like that. He's always formal. Once i saw a text he sent some OW(he had an affair) and I asked about it. He said that he can't talk to me like that cause he doesn't want me to be that kind of girl.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Immortal said:


> My H never texts me like that. He's always formal. Once i saw a text he sent some OW(he had an affair) and I asked about it. He said that he can't talk to me like that cause he doesn't want me to be that kind of girl.


Sounds like he has that madonna/wh*re complex with you being the madonna/good girl. 



daffodilly said:


> I WISH I could send racy texts to DH. Unfortunately the IT guys at his company have access to all the stuff they receive....so unless we were voyeuristic, not going to happen.


Why can't you send texts to his personal phone which you can get from a company he doesn't work for?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Why is it up to the man to take the lead? Don't you think men get tired of being in charge of EVERYTHING?
> 
> My man loves it when I flirt with him. I actually have never known a man who didn't love it.


Me neither... but then I married one!
Sexting would make him go to the bar after work instead of coming home. Once I sent a pic of me wearing lingerie. Because he was AT the bar, and I wanted him to come home. 
Apparantely I waited too long. he was too drunk to check his phone by then LOL. It embarasses him hugely. He turns purple and doesn't respond. He's 7.


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

I think I get ur wife. Used to be a time when DH only talked or called when he wanted sex. Made me feel like thats the only time I was inportant to him. Now, when he texts me they are more meaningfull, and can lead to flirty, with a hint of sex. No preasure for sex, makes me want to have it more. Keep going with what ur doing, it must be working, she's still there!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

xena74 said:


> I think I get ur wife. Used to be a time when DH only talked or called when he wanted sex. Made me feel like thats the only time I was inportant to him. Now, when he texts me they are more meaningfull, and can lead to flirty, with a hint of sex. No preasure for sex, makes me want to have it more. Keep going with what ur doing, it must be working, she's still there!


:iagree:
After thinking about it... yea, WillK, you know your wife better than the rest of us, obviously. We can only go by the words you type here. 

So, if this is her leading up to flirting, keep it up! Just don't try to FIND innuendo when there may not be. Ya know?


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

daffodilly said:


> He doesn't have a separate cell for personal use... We pretty much share my phone and when he's working I'll call/text his work cell. Neither one of us are mad users of the cell phone or texting....wouldn't go out and get another cell just so I could "sext" him



do the both of you have an i pod??? because, if you have wifi at home, then the two of you could still text back and forth...unless his company really REALLY monitors their internet that close...

but also, so what if they see a message about the hot foot job you gave him last night, or that he has a wonder tounge...

thats the beauty of being grown and married????

but check into the i pod thing.


----------



## ffp20 (Nov 13, 2011)

hey i wanna bring back this old thread for a bit. 

heres and example of my attempts at sexy, suggestive, or flirty texts from me when im at work:

me:hey sexy i noticed something the other night....
she: oh?

cpl hours later:

me:when you were on you hands and knees in front of me, you were gripping the sheets like your life depended on it, wink.
she had NO response

5 hours later during a phone call, i said i responded to her last text. she said "i know, i read it" in an annoying tone and didnt elaborate. That kinda pissed me off. been married 24 yrs. does anyone think i said anything objectionable or disrespectful?


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

You are married and the best thing about being married is that you no longer need to sit around and analyze **** like this! Just be explicit. When i really want my DH to F me....i just simply say, "i want you to F me.".


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> You are married and the best thing about being married is that you no longer need to sit around and analyze **** like this! Just be explicit. When i really want my DH to F me....i just simply say, "i want you to F me.".


:iagree:

My wife simply says;

" Hey, we haven't had sex for the week, so tonight I need to get F...ed "

If I'm feeling mischievous, I might tease her and ask her how bad does she want it.

But when she's in that mood, teasing makes her more aggressive.


----------



## ffp20 (Nov 13, 2011)

i'm glad to see both of you are in relationships where that dialogue can happen. my mrs is just too damn uncomfortable to say it or have it said to her or texted to her.....FRUSTRATING!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

ffp:
Have you tried using a more romantic tone in your texts? Something like, "I can't wait for this day to be over so I can come home and see your beautiful face." Your wife may not respond to crude messages. Some women see that tone as immature and it turns them off to sex.


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll throw one out there that happened today (Got turned down last night btw).

She is doing a lunch for the pta today so I texted:

Me: How's it going?

W: Pretty good, it hasn't hit the lunch rush yet. Hows it going with you?

Me: Hungry.

Me: But not for food. 

W: Hahaha candy?

Me: IDK, What's she look like?


So far no response.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

TheGoodFight said:


> I'll throw one out there that happened today (Got turned down last night btw).
> 
> She is doing a lunch for the pta today so I texted:
> 
> ...


Ok,
This is my observation of your " text session" with your wife.

Actually in line #5 when she asked " Hahaha candy? you had her interest, IMO.

In line # 6 , when you responded" IDK, _What's she look like?_ "
You lost her interest.

You should have said something like 
" ...No, not candy, YOUR * _insert a word to describe her sex here_ *..... "

Just my opinion....


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

ffp20 said:


> i'm glad to see both of you are in relationships where that dialogue can happen. my mrs is just too damn uncomfortable to say it or have it said to her or texted to her.....FRUSTRATING!


I'm so glad I'm over this. I now mince no words when I text and neither does he. I'm HD so he can skip all that romantic crap just say it as dirty as possible. It's fun and like it.


----------



## ffp20 (Nov 13, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> ffp:
> Have you tried using a more romantic tone in your texts? Something like, "I can't wait for this day to be over so I can come home and see your beautiful face." Your wife may not respond to crude messages. Some women see that tone as immature and it turns them off to sex.


yes, i have.


----------



## ffp20 (Nov 13, 2011)

TheGoodFight said:


> I'll throw one out there that happened today (Got turned down last night btw).
> 
> She is doing a lunch for the pta today so I texted:
> 
> ...


hey, at least you had some kind of acknowledgement and dialogue from it.


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

ffp20 said:


> hey, at least you had some kind of acknowledgement and dialogue from it.


True. I think if I had written what CM suggested it probably wouldn't have been received well either but who knows?

The truth is I've already been preemptively turned down for tonight anyway. This was just my attempt to turn that around.

The conversation last night was "I'm so exhausted, and we're both going to be exhausted tomorrow night." (Halloween trick or treating with the kids)


----------

